# Why are there no GSD "Hog" hunters



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

So, I don't get cable, but was at my parents and watched "American Hoggers" and "Hog Wild". For those of you who have never seen either both are basically about hunting/controlling the Wild (feral) hog population.

They use dogs for part of the hunt. They put a protective vest on them and off they go on a scent trail. I believe they are using hounds...some just looked like mutts to me though.

Anyhow, Why no GSD's? They have good noses, clearly they can attack and they love to work. I would think they'd do much better taking down a hog than a hound. I know hounds arguably may have the better nose, but GSD's do amazing nose work too.

Anyone know why I didn't see even a single GSD huntin hogs?

just curious...thanks!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I always thought the hog hunting dogs were bred for that specific purpose? 

I looked up _hog hunting dogs_ on Google and found this ... the part about dogs is about half way down:
Boar hunting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know the answer to your question but will say you caught me off guard with hounds being used for boar hunting. I was under the impression that only much more "serious" dogs (for lack of a better term) like the Cane Corso were used for such hunting.

Not that I didn't believe you, but wikipedia confirms multiple breeds are used:
Boar hunting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Note though, that it does state a definite difference between "bay dogs" and "catch dogs"


> Hunting dogs have been used to hunt boar since ancient times. Boar hunting dogs are loosely divided into two categories, bay dogs, and catch dogs. Bay dogs harass and harry the boar, keeping it cornered in one place and barking loudly. This behaviour is known as "baying" or keeping the boar "at bay". The bay dogs' barking alerts the hunters to the bay, so that the hunter may catch up and kill the boar. Sometimes the boar is tied up to be killed and cleaned later, as the meat of a dead boar goes bad very quickly. Bay dogs are typically Cur dogs such as the Leopard Cur, Rhodesian Ridgeback, Blackmouth Cur, Blue Lacy, Catahoula and trailing scent hounds such as the Walker Hound,[4] Foxhound, Plott Hound, and the Berner Niederlaufhund.
> Catch dogs grip the boar with their jaws, typically seizing the base of the boar's ear. Once they have the boar, they will hold it down by the head until the hunter arrives. The hunter then comes in from behind and kills the boar with a knife or spear. Catch dogs are typically "Bully" breeds such as the American Bulldog, American Pit Bull Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier and other molossers such as the Boxer, Bullmastiff, Cane Corso, Dogo Argentino, Dogue de Bordeaux, Great Dane, Neapolitan Mastiff, English Mastiff and smaller Mastiff crosses.
> Popular "hog dogs" in the U.S. include the Blackmouth Cur, Mountain Cur, Catahoula, Blue Lacy, Plott Hound, Walker Hound, Pit Bull and purpose bred crosses. Popular "pig dogs" in Australia include Staghounds, Rhodesian Ridgebacks, Greyhound crosses, various Terriers, and purpose bred crosses.
> It is not unusual for hunters to hunt with bay and catch dogs together. The bay dogs are used to find the boar and corner it. Once the boar is cornered or turns to fight, the catch dogs are released to hold the boar for the hunter to kill.


[EDIT]- Amycrest beat me to it. I did want to state that the Cane Corso wasn't the "serious" breed I was thinking, rather the Dogo Argentino was it. Here's some* rather graphic* reasons why I wouldn't want my GSD performing the "catch dog" role: http://www.huntingdogos.com/hunting.asp (Not that I have anything against hunting in general)


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Not sure why no GSD's. I'm sure you could hear of a few who may use them though. One of my good buddies bred Pit Bulls specifically for hog hunting. I haven't even heard of many hounds hunting them. Just mostly pits.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

hey all,

they looked like hounds to me, but i couldn't even identify some of the dogs i saw between the two shows. the one guy on American Hoggers referred to them as hounds.. i'll check the links out. thanks!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah, GSD's get zero mention...I'd think they would excel at this.

the American Hogger guy also called the "Catch Dog" the "Striker". the show had me capivated as you can tell lol


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Around here most of the boar dogs are Pit Bulls or Black Mouth Curs or Cane Corsos. I would guess its the same reason GSDs don't excel at dog fighting. There is a difference between the natural power and aggression of a GSD and the "gameness" seen in catch dogs and dogs used for dog fighting.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> Yeah, GSD's get zero mention...I'd think they would excel at this.
> 
> the American Hogger guy also called the "Catch Dog" the "Striker". the show had me capivated as you can tell lol


But as a dog bred for herding would a GSD be well served to be considered as a hog hunter? They certainly aren't true bay dogs and judging from the breeds used, the ones with powerful jaws, they aren't catch dogs, and I don't think herding them around would be a wise choice when hunting dangerous game where direct contact seems to be the way it's done.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Hunting dogs are used because they find the animal and scare it out so that the hunter can kill it. I don't think the dogs on the show actually kill the hog, they just make noise so that the hunter knows where the animal is at. GSD could in theory be used to "herd" the hog towards the hunter but other than that they aren't really good for hunting. I also believe that in herding the animals know that the dog is there to do its purpose and don't attack it, the hog could end up attacking the GSD. Even the more serious dogs, like pits and bull dogs it would take multiple ones to take down a hog so it would take a lot more GSDs if you were really thinking about using the dog to make the kill.

Thats why pointers and other hunting breeds are good, they show the hunter where the animal is, sometimes that animal might be too big or even fast for the dog to kill, so the hunter uses the trusty rifle to take it down.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

arycrest said:


> But as a dog bred for herding would a GSD be well served to be considered as a hog hunter? They certainly aren't true bay dogs and judging from the breeds used they aren't catch dogs, and I don't think herding them around would be a wise choice when hunting dangerous game where direct contact seems to be the way it's done.


 
Isn't a "Bay dog" technique taught in SCH for people? I thought is was like the "Bark and Hold"? before they are actually taught to bite...


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My guess would be this: as a herding breed, GSDs are not the type to go out and look for trouble, nor are they the type to strike and follow a game trail on their own volition. They are loyal and obedient to their handler and want to work closely. While the GSD is protective and will defend the handler from a threat, they have not been bred to take initiative after game as a hunting or fighting dog would.

That said, I am sure that a creative handler could train a GSD to hunt boar, especially if the GSD works with experienced hog dogs.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

martemchik said:


> . Even the more serious dogs, like pits and bull dogs it would take multiple ones to take down a hog so it would take a lot more GSDs if you were really thinking about using the dog to make the kill..


oh you're dead on. they use 4-5 dogs. from the few episodes I saw it looks like 2 or 3 of the dogs will actually bite and hold the hog while the other couple bay dogs end up just barking at it. 

but yeah, the dogs catch and hold it, then the hunter comes in and hog ties it...or maybe in some cases not shown on TV just kills it


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

martemchik said:


> Hunting dogs are used because they find the animal and scare it out so that the hunter can kill it. I don't think the dogs on the show actually kill the hog, they just make noise so that the hunter knows where the animal is at. GSD could in theory be used to "herd" the hog towards the hunter but other than that they aren't really good for hunting. I also believe that in herding the animals know that the dog is there to do its purpose and don't attack it, the hog could end up attacking the GSD. Even the more serious dogs, like pits and bull dogs it would take multiple ones to take down a hog so it would take a lot more GSDs if you were really thinking about using the dog to make the kill.
> 
> Thats why pointers and other hunting breeds are good, they show the hunter where the animal is, sometimes that animal might be too big or even fast for the dog to kill, so the hunter uses the trusty rifle to take it down.


According to the links, the dogs don't "herd" the hog to the hunter. The one type of dog holds the hog at bay until the hunter arrives, the second type actually attacks the hog, physically holding it.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

good thoughts free step. thanks to all. lots of good points being made!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i dunno...i still feel like a GSD would do awesome as a bay or catch dog. maybe i'm just bias


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

I have a few friends that hunt boars with spears (yes, like sharp pointy stick type spears). They use Pit Bulls, and Pit mixes.

Basically, they send out 2 or 3 dogs. The dogs run the boar down, one distracts from the front, then the other grabs from the back. Once thats done, the one up front usually goes for an ear or something, and then they just hold the boar and keep it tied up. By this time, the hunter usually arrives, and sticks the boar.

Thats how it works for them atleast.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

BR870 said:


> I have a few friends that hunt boars with spears (yes, like sharp pointy stick type spears). They use Pit Bulls, and Pit mixes.
> 
> Basically, they send out 2 or 3 dogs. The dogs run the boar down, one distracts from the front, then the other grabs from the back. Once thats done, the one up front usually goes for an ear or something, and then they just hold the boar and keep it tied up. By this time, the hunter usually arrives, and sticks the boar.
> 
> Thats how it works for them atleast.


they are pretty bad down in LA right? these show's make it sounds like the south is being overrun by them...Florida, Texas, the plain states, etc..


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's a link to an article & NBC TODAY show video about what's happening here in Florida with the wild hog problem. 
Feral Pigs Terrorize Florida Residents (VIDEO)


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> they are pretty bad down in LA right? these show's make it sounds like the south is being overrun by them...Florida, Texas, the plain states, etc..


There in the woods, thats for sure... But its not like the show makes it seem, where they are a menace to life and limb. They'll eat crops and tear up the ground rooting though.

Any significant plot of wood is gonna have hog sign in it in my experience.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

ribs anyone?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

chicagojosh said:


> Isn't a "Bay dog" technique taught in SCH for people? I thought is was like the "Bark and Hold"? before they are actually taught to bite...


No, the H&B is not taught "before they are actually taught to bite" and it only applies to a stationary decoy. He moves, dog bites  I've only seen this show once but I can't imagine the hog standing stock still while the dog is barking at its face.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Liesje said:


> No, the H&B is not taught "before they are actually taught to bite" and it only applies to a stationary decoy. He moves, dog bites  I've only seen this show once but I can't imagine the hog standing stock still while the dog is barking at its face.


lol, yeah the hog does not stand still for this...

i gotcha. i thought hold and bark meant only hold and bark. not hold bark, and bite if need be haha

thanks for the input


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Arycrest I know the dogs don't herd the hogs, I didn't need a link to tell me that, I said in THEORY they could be used for that. And its a very big theory in that. I'm relating the breed to how it can be used for this.

I bet GSDs aren't used because any dog can be taught to do this. They usually use mutts or whatever the shelter has. Its cheaper than buying a $1500 GSD and then having the risk of a hog attacking/killing it.

I was going to say that about your schutzhund question too, the helper doesn't really attack the dog until he is told. The hog on the other hand...


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm sure they could make great dogs. I don't buy the "gameness" argument. There are many **** driven dogs that when given a task, don't effin quit till you make them. I'm sure hanging on to a hog would be included. I don't buy that they wouldn't trail a scent they're trained to track on their own, some will some won't.

I think the real reason, is it's 1000 bucks to start with for a GSD puppy that may or may not work out. I can get pit mixes and other currs for 50 bucks a pop out of the paper. I think it comes down to nothing more than economics and tradition.

If I can get dogs people ahve been using for generations, and a whole pack of them for a few hundred dollars compared to a thousand or more for an "off" breed, i'd be an idiot to go for the off breed.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's just not what they're bred for. Bully breeds have been bred literally since the Roman empire at least to go into combat with other animals. They did it in the gladiatorial arenas, they did it in bull pits and bear pits in the middle ages, and they're still doing it today. It's in their blood. German Shepherds are awesome dogs but if there's one thing they're *not* bred to do, its' go out and fight to the death with another animal.

Quite frankly, they're smarter than that.  German Shepherds will get shut-the-front-door MAD in the defense of their home and family. But I can totally see one looking at a 300lb boar that's just doing its own thing out in the woods and saying, "Forget that! I have no problem with him!"


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I bet GSDs aren't used because any dog can be taught to do this. They usually use mutts or whatever the shelter has. Its cheaper than buying a $1500 GSD and then having the risk of a hog attacking/killing it.
> 
> I was going to say that about your schutzhund question too, the helper doesn't really attack the dog until he is told. The hog on the other hand...


they do get nice kevlar vests for the dogs to wear, but i know some have gotten hurt doing it. yeah, it's vicious the dogs are trashing around the hogs squealing and trying to attack...it's some pretty intense hunting!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh Stosh has done his share of hog hunting! We had a bunch of them move into the woods across the road because there's several ponds up there for cattle and with the hot dry summer they were desperate for water. Stosh and his black gsd buddy Kobe flushed one out of the brush and Stosh had his mouth on it's back running it around- gross! Another time he hopped right on top of one sleeping in a dry creek bed. He mostly chased them which is counter-productive to hunting them. They're a huge problem in East TX, people use black-mouthed curs a lot for hunting

I watched an episode of Hogs Gone Wild in TX and they used a Great Dane to hold the hog by the back of the neck with the other dogs barked in its face to keep its' attention. Then the woman took out a big knife and stabbed it between the ribs. Gotta be tough.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

i tend to agree with crackem. Pits are cheaper and bred to fight. I still think a GDS would do good, but I can see why the 1000 GSD isn't recruited vs the pit. it may just be economics. 

i know Cody and Mandi would chase a deer around the world if i didn't call them back. if they caught it though, they'd probably just want to say hi Haha

thanks to all who shared their thoughts. definitely what i was hoping for when i posted.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Oh Stosh has done his share of hog hunting! We had a bunch of them move into the woods across the road because there's several ponds up there for cattle and with the hot dry summer they were desperate for water. Stosh and his black gsd buddy Kobe flushed one out of the brush and Stosh had his mouth on it's back running it around- gross! Another time he hopped right on top of one sleeping in a dry creek bed. He mostly chased them which is counter-productive to hunting them. They're a huge problem in East TX, people use black-mouthed curs a lot for hunting
> 
> I watched an episode of Hogs Gone Wild in TX and they used a Great Dane to hold the hog by the back of the neck with the other dogs barked in its face to keep its' attention. Then the woman took out a big knife and stabbed it between the ribs. Gotta be tough.


wow! stosh is a stud! haha, you may not want to let him to that though...i know those tusks they have will do some serious damage


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

jdh520 said:


> Not sure why no GSD's. I'm sure you could hear of a few who may use them though. One of my good buddies bred Pit Bulls specifically for hog hunting. I haven't even heard of many hounds hunting them. Just mostly pits.


 
GSD's are too smart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Emoore said:


> German Shepherds will get shut-the-front-door MAD in the defense of their home and family.


I totally got that orbit commercial quote, and I think it's hysterical... :rofl:


----------



## Paper Bat (Oct 22, 2011)

Hog hunting dogs get gored and killed all the time, it's a very dangerous "sport." I'm sure they could given proper training, but I wouldn't put my buddy in that situation.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> i tend to agree with crackem. Pits are cheaper and bred to fight. I still think a GDS would do good, but I can see why the 1000 GSD isn't recruited vs the pit. it may just be economics.
> 
> i know Cody and Mandi would chase a deer around the world if i didn't call them back. if they caught it though, they'd probably just want to say hi Haha
> 
> thanks to all who shared their thoughts. definitely what i was hoping for when i posted.


Oh money is definitely a factor. Most of the Cajuns I know round here absolutely scoff at the idea of paying more than $200 for a dog. Most wouldn't even pay that....

They literally think you are a crazy city boy with more money than brains if they find out you spent $1000+ on a dog.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a friend who is a serious hog hunter. He is deadly serious about his dogs. The dogs he uses are the Texas Blue Lacy and the Black Mouth Cur. 

Both dog types have smooth tight coats. This helps with the type of terrain the hogs run in. 

Texas Blue Lacy:
Temperament 
Tricolor LacyLacys are intelligent, intense, active, and alert. Developed to be both hunting and herding dogs, they display great drive and determination to work with big game and control difficult livestock. Lacys are naturally protective and may be wary of strangers. Young dogs may have too much energy and drive for small children. They are easy to train, learning new skills quickly.

Black Mouth Cur:
TemperamentBlack Mouth Curs are great family dogs. They are great social dogs if trained properly. The BMC is a "very smart"[3] breed who "by nature need to bond a few weeks"[4] with their owner/trainer before training can begin. The breed shows great loyalty and may even die for their owner. Great around children if introduced correctly[citation needed], they have great potential to "make wonderful family dogs."[5] As they grow older they become very laid back. "The BMC was bred as a homestead dog that would protect its family and home against intruders. This means that a well-bred BMC is territorial. Most BMCs off their 'turf' work well with other dogs, hunting or herding stock, but on their family property will chase the same dog away. Their turf can be viewed by the dog as the family’s home, land, truck, or sometimes proximity to 'their person'."

It is important to note that the dogs aren't just 'sent out back' to hunt. They go through tough training before they are released to hunt. The training includes the use of captured feral hogs. 

My friend utilizes Kevlar neck collars on his dogs. His dark colored dogs wear pink ones so he has better visability on his dogs at night.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> lol, yeah the hog does not stand still for this...
> 
> i gotcha. i thought hold and bark meant only hold and bark. not hold bark, and bite if need be haha
> 
> thanks for the input


I think this video really explains what the H&B is and what Lesje is saying about it.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

BR870 said:


> Oh money is definitely a factor. Most of the Cajuns I know round here absolutely scoff at the idea of paying more than $200 for a dog. Most wouldn't even pay that....
> 
> They literally think you are a crazy city boy with more money than brains if they find out you spent $1000+ on a dog.


HAHA yeah I hear them LSU fans are pretty outraged at the $10,000 tickets to the BCS Title game too


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

martemchik said:


> I bet GSDs aren't used because any dog can be taught to do this. They usually use mutts or whatever the shelter has.


I don't know that *any* dog could be taught to strike, bay, and catch a hog. It's dangerous business and the dog has to have some natural hunt drive, gameness, and aggression. And in good balance with common sense; a totally fearless dog will probably get itself killed quicker than a dog who has some self-preservation instinct and can dodge a tusk rather than meeet it head-on.

I'm not a hunter, but I've spoken with some hog hunters and I understand that hounds and curs are popular to find and bay the hog, and Pit Bulls, American Bulldogs, and Dogo Argentino are used to catch it. And they do use crossbreds, but I don't know that they find them at the pound. I know that some particular crosses are in high regard as hog dogs... in Australia they use something called a "Bull Arab" which is some sort of pit bull/sighthound cross.

The dogs are often maimed or killed in the hunt, so you probably won't find many people wanting to spend $1500 on a GSD when other breeds can be found much more cheaply.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've heard about the Texas Blue Lacey but have never seen one. My herding trainer knows the guy who holds the registry for the cur- I almost got one, they're really cool looking dogs. From what I've heard they'll kill just about anything


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

martemchik said:


> I bet GSDs aren't used because any dog can be taught to do this. They usually use mutts or whatever the shelter has. Its cheaper than buying a $1500 GSD and then having the risk of a hog attacking/killing it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> i dunno...i still feel like a GSD would do awesome as a bay or catch dog. maybe i'm just bias


 
I don't think German Shepherds have the type of temperament to do this type of work, they are intelligent and strong, but herding dogs are not bred to be combatant, some breeds are bred to be fearless in a different way than a German Shepherd, it's almost like crazy fearlessness, ever watch Terriers take on quarry, they don't even think for one second what they are doing, they attack, it's what they are bred to do, they don't question the quarry or the odds, herding dogs have a different outlook and reaction to prey, some breeds are bred for face to face combat with other animals, it's like thinking terriers would be good herding dogs, they wouldn't be, different type of aggression.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I think it is because German Shepherd owners are not stupid enough to run hogs with their dogs. Ruger would chase a hog and fight it until either he or the hog was dead. Not risk I am willing to take though.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

BR870 said:


> Oh money is definitely a factor. Most of the Cajuns I know round here absolutely scoff at the idea of paying more than $200 for a dog. Most wouldn't even pay that....
> 
> They literally think you are a crazy city boy with more money than brains if they find out you spent $1000+ on a dog.


HAHA. Exactly. My family is from Ville Platte. (now we are scattered everywhere) That's exactly what my family thinks now.

My dad was a serious hunter and trainer for hunting dogs. He trained all kinds of hunting dogs. Tons of beagles for rabbit hunting and he always had cur's for hog hunting. We even had a few terrier's for snake hunting. Not that we kept snakes.....just when you went hunting, you had to be alert for snakes.
We had mixed bigger dogs for herding cows. We even had some ferrets for rabbit hunting.

Everytime I see my dad he always has to remind me how he doesn't like GSD's (he said they are to stubborn and clingy).:shocked: He had a couple that he trained to hunt. He said they are just different hunters than what's used. He used his two for herding. He said they were awesome at that.

He really is much more of a beagle/ferret lover. He's an older man but he use to tell me how him and his soldiers in the war use to use ferrets. Ferrets were quite and they killed snakes. They use to also send them down holes to check for dangers. Also, ferrets were good rabbit hunters so their ferrets would catch rabbits for the soldiers to eat on the field.

You can imagine my city boy husband coming to eat with us the first time. My dad fried up some mountain oysters.:wild::wild::wild:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I watch this show! I love it, I cant understand a word that old man is saying but it kills me! :laugh:

I also wondered why they didn't have a GSD or a GSD mix as their scent dog.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I was thinking the GSDs Here are just different from the Catahoula Cur I have. I can't really imagine tthe GSDs on hogs.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Actually, just as Lillie said, people pay a LOT for good hunting and hog dogs. At least in Osceola County, FL they do. My cousin paid upwards of $2000 for his prize boar hunter. He doesn't do it as a job or hobby, though, he uses his hog dogs to flush out the boars so he can protect his cattle. Since the livestock are his life and income, he takes it very seriously. He's had hogs mess up his calves and heiffers so bad sometimes that he's had to put them down. 

Most hog dogs are bred and chosen for more specific reasons than just brute strength and cheap prices. They're bred from strong, intelligent dogs that know how to maneuver around hogs and take one down long enough for the owner to shoot the boar. Sure, sometimes they'll get lucky and be able to properly train a pound dog, but the majority of the hog hunting dogs I've been in contact with and seen are bred from strong lines of boar hunters. That's where the breed of the cur actually came from. 

As others have stated, GSD's are herding dogs, not hunting dogs. I honestly couldn't imagine one chasing down a hog. GSD's are indeed smart and strong, but I don't think they are wired the same way as most hunting dogs. 

Oh, and hounds and hound mixes are often used for their voice as well as their scent tracking and general tracking abilities. There's a reason hunting is done with pointers, coonhounds, and bloodhounds.

At least, that's the view from the deep south of Osc. County, FL. Other places might not care as much about their hunting stock, but as I said, the people I talk to/deal with/am related to want solid dogs to protect their cattle-and they don't want to take a chance that the dog won't perform, 100%, every time.

And yeah, we have a bad problem with wild boars. Even in suburban and sometimes urban areas. Those beasts will tear you and any animal you own up. 

This is talk from a girl that was born and raised from 8 generations of cattle ranchers in the south. That's just my view on it-just the way we do things. I'm sure others and other states are quite different.

But I honestly could NEVER see a pure GSD doing the boar hunting we do down here.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks everyone for sharing! especially those who personally know the hog hunters

i forgot who now lol, but it was mentioned that GSD's aren't bred to be combatant. Did you mean just against other animals? clearly the SCH lines are combatant against a human assailant...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I was going to say the same thing, most GSDs are too expensive to risk in that kind of venture.

On the T.V. shows they use protective vests (probably to stave off the PETA type complaints) but having lived in Florida for many years I can assure you the average 'crackers' do not put vests on their dogs.

A women I worked with liked to hunt hogs, she used a Rhodesian Ridgeback (lion hunters!).

I'm glad they don't use GSDs for this type of thing, there's enough problems with demand/money/back yard breeders as it is.....





chicagojosh said:


> they do get nice kevlar vests for the dogs to wear, but i know some have gotten hurt doing it. yeah, it's vicious the dogs are trashing around the hogs squealing and trying to attack...it's some pretty intense hunting!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> A women I worked with liked to hunt hogs, she used a Rhodesian Ridgeback (lion hunters!).


Rhodesians would be great dogs to use for hunting hogs! Fast, agile and strong. :wub:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

chicagojosh said:


> i forgot who now lol, but it was mentioned that GSD's aren't bred to be combatant. Did you mean just against other animals? clearly the SCH lines are combatant against a human assailant...


I said that GSDs aren't bred to be combatant against other animals in the same way that bully breeds are. When you have dogs that have been bred literally since Roman times to go up against other animals in fights to the death, why use a herding breed? GSDs are protective that's true, but protective isn't the same thing as pugnacious.

Schutzhund dogs are supposed to have fight drive, but clubs generally frown on killing the helper.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know about schutzhund dogs and the word combatant. I don't think that fits the prey and defense that is utilized in the training. Control is more important. If a police K-9 starts to chomping, tearing, munching on a perp then it could be classified as 'excessive force' and as such the dogs aren't bred or trained to be as aggressive (or physically punishing) as dogs tearing up hogs would be.....

Hopefully someone more experienced can validate or correct my thoughts on this...I just started schutzhund training this summer.



chicagojosh said:


> thanks everyone for sharing! especially those who personally know the hog hunters
> 
> i forgot who now lol, but it was mentioned that GSD's aren't bred to be combatant. Did you mean just against other animals? clearly the SCH lines are combatant against a human assailant...


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

There may be the exception out there, depending on the breeding, that could do well at this type of hunting. Generally, it doesn't seem a fit though.

Since getting the Catahoula, I am developing a love for the cur dogs. The farmers and country people maintaining these dogs have created some amazing animals. Because the dogs are around the family, they are usually very companionable and loving. They need lots of exercise and often a strong leader. But, if you find a fit with one, really cool dogs! 

I train my Catahoula in obedience. Due to his intelligence and ability to think on his own, he sometimes over-thinks the exercises. Really bright dog. But, working with his willingness and unending energy is too much fun! I don't hunt hogs, but at this point I can't imagine risking my boy in the activity. That is tough work!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Of the hound group, one of my favs too! 



LaRen616 said:


> Rhodesians would be great dogs to use for hunting hogs! Fast, agile and strong. :wub:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> On the T.V. shows they use protective vests (probably to stave off the PETA type complaints) but having lived in Florida for many years I can assure you the average 'crackers' do not put vests on their dogs.


I'm not really sure what you mean by using the word 'crackers'. So I can't comment on if they utilize protective gear on their dogs or not. 

But I can assure you that serious hunters do use protective Kevlar on their dogs. As I have stated before, they have spent a lot of time, training and money on their dogs and wish to protect them. The folks that I know love their dogs. They are part of the family and sleep in the house with their children. 

On a personal note, I could not use a dog for hog hunts. I couldn't take that risk. But I have used my personal Aussie dogs on rogue cattle before and I was very close to calling them off and going home. My dogs knew what they were doing, and they did it very well. But my nerves couldn't take it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Florida has crackers and cracker cowboys and cracker horses etc.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gwenhyfair, are you referring to real crackers? My family has a large chunk of what you would truly call a Florida Cracker-they still use horses and large whips (where the term cracker was actually coined) to herd their cattle. For the prized hunters and best hunting stock they use protective vests, my cousin's prized two dogs included. He has a few others tht mostly alert him to the location, and they don't wear vests. But the dogs are not only an investment, but a family friend. 

My family takes their animals VERY seriously. Sometimes the well-being of the dogs comes before the kids, as backwards as that might sound.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Samba said:


> There may be the exception out there, depending on the breeding, that could do well at this type of hunting. Generally, it doesn't seem a fit though.
> 
> Since getting the Catahoula, I am developing a love for the cur dogs. The farmers and country people maintaining these dogs have created some amazing animals. Because the dogs are around the family, they are usually very companionable and loving. They need lots of exercise and often a strong leader. But, if you find a fit with one, really cool dogs!
> 
> I train my Catahoula in obedience. Due to his intelligence and ability to think on his own, he sometimes over-thinks the exercises. Really bright dog. But, working with his willingness and unending energy is too much fun! I don't hunt hogs, but at this point I can't imagine risking my boy in the activity. That is tough work!


Have you ever posted any pics of your Catahoula?

I've had 2 Catahoula Leopard Dogs in the past. A Tri-colored female and a blue leopard male. I absolutely love Catahoulas and will likely have another eventually.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have posted before. I just tried and photobucket non-cooperative right now. He is a brindle with one glass eye.

I was surprised to find how delightful the Cat dogs are!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Samba said:


> Florida has crackers and cracker cowboys and cracker horses etc.


It just isn't a term used lighty in south Texas...... Unless of course you're talking about animal crackers, Yummmm.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Stupid photo bucket!!!!!! My female had brown eyes. My male had "cracked" eyes. My mother had a black and tan male that was a littermate to my female.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh, and I hope I didn't offend you, Gwenhyfair. 

I just wanted to give my view and first-hand dealing with Florida Crackers and the utilization of the protective vests and boar hunting dogs. I realize that it may be different depending on where in Florida you live and what you consider to be a Florida Cracker.

For those of y'all that don't know what a Florida Cracker is, here's the wikipedia page (yes, I know wiki isn't always the BEST source of information, but to be honest, this one is pretty good in describing the origins of the phrase and the types of people):

Florida cracker - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And here's what I take the phrase to mean:

The term is used as a proud or jocular self-description. Since the huge influx of new residents into Florida from the northern parts of the United States and from Mexico and Latin America in the late 20th and early 21st centuries, the term "Florida Cracker" is used informally by some Floridians to indicate that their families has lived in the state for many generations. It is considered a source of pride to be descended from "frontier people who did not just live but flourished in a time before air conditioning, mosquito repellent, and screens."[4][5]

Considering my family has lived in Florida for over eight generations, I consider us to be Florida Crackers. But I rarely refer to myself as one, since I don't personally ranch. When some of the more commercial operations of stockyards and grain-feeding cattle started coming into popularity, it was hard for most of my family to continue with our tradition of raising cattle. We have a couple hundred head on quite a few acres, whereas most of the grain-feed cattle that get sold to the bigger corporations can have a few thousand on only a few acres of pens and lots. My mom opted out of raising livestock since it cost more time, money, and resources to raise the animals and keep them than it did to sell them. The family I have that still does it doesn't make much profit from it anymore.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Deep in central Florida, (Arcadia, Okeechobee) away from the coasts and glitz....my Dad, I and people I know hunt with their dogs and do not use protective gear.

There still are people who view dogs with a certain detachment, as in dogs are replaceable, tools to suit a purpose. The women I knew (w/ the Rhodesian Ridgeback) did NOT use protective gear on her dogs.

Additionally, my understanding is, some of that protective gear is expensive and some cannot afford it.

As with many human endeavours the type of people and type of dogs used for hunting span the spectrum as to how they use, handle, equip and maintain their dogs.

I hear you about not using your dogs because and am of the same mind...and let's be clear and honest about this, hunting wild boar is a blood sport.

Also, please do not think I am being judgemental in making any of the above statements. I grew up on farm and my father was a big time hunter and fisherman and we grew up eating a lot game.



Lilie said:


> I'm not really sure what you mean by using the word 'crackers'. So I can't comment on if they utilize protective gear on their dogs or not.
> 
> But I can assure you that serious hunters do use protective Kevlar on their dogs. As I have stated before, they have spent a lot of time, training and money on their dogs and wish to protect them. The folks that I know love their dogs. They are part of the family and sleep in the house with their children.
> 
> On a personal note, I could not use a dog for hog hunts. I couldn't take that risk. But I have used my personal Aussie dogs on rogue cattle before and I was very close to calling them off and going home. My dogs knew what they were doing, and they did it very well. But my nerves couldn't take it.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Well if you call a 'real' cracker people who lived and worked the land, raised cattle, owned and worked the groves for at least several generations then yes, they were real. Also, having lived in the north, country folk are country folk no matter what part of this nation they call home.   I be one of them.

The reality is some people value their dogs the way you describe, some do not.

Oh and brings back some memories one of my Florida native cracker friends didn't kill the smaller hogs right away. He would pen them up and feed them for awhile to soften them up and tone down the gamey flavor. Now that was some good eaten'! Can you relate? 



Alexandria610 said:


> Gwenhyfair, are you referring to real crackers? My family has a large chunk of what you would truly call a Florida Cracker-they still use horses and large whips (where the term cracker was actually coined) to herd their cattle. For the prized hunters and best hunting stock they use protective vests, my cousin's prized two dogs included. He has a few others tht mostly alert him to the location, and they don't wear vests. But the dogs are not only an investment, but a family friend.
> 
> My family takes their animals VERY seriously. Sometimes the well-being of the dogs comes before the kids, as backwards as that might sound.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Deep in central Florida, (Arcadia, Okeechobee) away from the coasts and glitz....my Dad, I and people I know hunt with their dogs and do not use protective gear.
> 
> There still are people who view dogs with a certain detachment, as in dogs are replaceable, tools to suit a purpose. The women I knew (w/ the Rhodesian Ridgeback) did NOT use protective gear on her dogs.
> 
> ...


Ah, Okeechobee! There's some great fishing spots down there. I'm in St. Cloud/Kenansville area of Osceola. It's sort of funny when people hear 'Central Florida', that they sometimes associate it with beach, city (Orlando), Mickey Mouse, and tourism. Sure, we've got a lot of that about 40-50 minutes away. But where I live is all country and small-town.

I can see what you mean about not using the vests. The vests my family and friends use are definitely not kevlar - waaaay too expensive. But they're a pretty durable type of vest. Still won't protect 100% from a boar's tusk or hoof, but it does a decent job when needed.

And I agree with you about not using your dog and the fact that boar hunting is a blood sport. I'm lucky that my family doesn't do it as a sport, but only as a means of survival, so to speak - I think it's a rather...odd sport? Though I do like hunting and fishing, and a lot of people might consider that 'odd' too. But boar hunting is a whole nother animal to deal with (not the hog, just the sport itself). I also agree with you about the many different types of people, dogs, and equipment used in different sports and things.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Well if you call a 'real' cracker people who lived and worked the land, raised cattle, owned and worked the groves for at least several generations then yes, they were real. Also, having lived in the north, country folk are country folk no matter what part of this nation they call home.   I be one of them.
> 
> The reality is some people value their dogs the way you describe, some do not.
> 
> Oh and brings back some memories one of my Florida native cracker friends didn't kill the smaller hogs right away. He would pen them up and feed them for awhile to soften them up and tone down the gamey flavor. Now that was some good eaten'! Can you relate?


 
I agree, 100%  And yes! My great uncle used to do that when he was younger. He's too old to do any hunting now, but he used to do that exact same thing - people used to call him 'cruel' but it was goooood food. I miss that.

And he was one of those that never used vests, either. It's interesting to see just how different hunting/killing techniques are within families, even. I'd say probably about 40% of the people in my family that hunt the boars use vests on one or more of their dogs. But it's never on ALL the dogs. At least, not from what I've witnessed or heard from them.

Man...now I want some of that hog....darn you!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

If you had ever seen the difference between a breed bred for hunting hogs, and a GSD up close and personal, you would KNOW why they use the breeds they do. At one time, we (my mother and I) had Catahoula Leopard Dog littermates. When they were 3 months old, she "puppysat" a breeder friends ASL GSD puppy that was the same age. The catahoula puppies would "work" the gsd like they would have if she were a hog or wild cow. They worked as a team instinctively. They were baby dogs, none of the way they worked that other puppy was from "training". But it was amazing to watch them with as a team. The GSD puppy wasn't hurt in any way, she thought they were playing. Unfortunately they were playing a "game" she wasn't wired to understand.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Chiming in rather late but here are some of my thoughts (could be wrong about all of this):
1. Yes, economics is probably involved for all "hobby" hog hunters (or whatever you'd call them) - although I'm sure it doesn't sit well with the serious hog hunters who probably spend more time and money training a prospect than it would cost if it was a mutt or something like that - so I can imagine them wanting to increase the chances of success by getting well bred dogs

2. I think the GSD's were bred for a different purpose. Yes, they have prey drive, but I can't see a GSD running off on his own and attacking a large animal unprovoked and away from his territory unless he's starving / hungry. They were bred to work close to the human and also I think their "kill drive" (whatever you'd call it) has been bred out so they can nip, chase, and control their environment and the herd without actually killing the sheep.

3. I think the GSD's also have some of that "gameness" bred out of them. Some of that "hardness" and pack-mentality has been bred out. Don't get me wrong, GSD's are plenty hard. What I'm talking about is the desire to run with a pack of dogs, chase down a (sometimes very) large animal, and hold it there - but hey they might do it if there was a ball in the end for them lol.

4. The idea is for a GSD to work alone with the owner, not in a pack (like hunting dogs would). I think the breeding and development of the breed was meant to encourage that. Sending the GSD off with a pack of dogs to hunt an animal away from the owner will go against what they are "genetically engineered" (by breeding selection) to do

I don't know, just a few thoughts that come to mind


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hehehe.... 

Live oaks, spanish moss, warm and balmy nights, little bonfire going and a pig on a spit....

I miss Florida.

Even though we weren't natives our family fit in so well because we were country people too. 

Some of my father's friends still call him to say hello and chat, though he's moved to be closer to his grandaughter in SC. 

My Dad only hunted for food as well. He also prided himself on making clean shots and humane kills as possible. He quit hunting when he was no longer a good shot because of age, unsteady hands, eyesight not as good (and let me tell you in his day my Dad was quite the marksmen!). It used to be a code, if you will, amongst most hunters of his day. I hope it still is.





Alexandria610 said:


> I agree, 100%  And yes! My great uncle used to do that when he was younger. He's too old to do any hunting now, but he used to do that exact same thing - people used to call him 'cruel' but it was goooood food. I miss that.
> 
> And he was one of those that never used vests, either. It's interesting to see just how different hunting/killing techniques are within families, even. I'd say probably about 40% of the people in my family that hunt the boars use vests on one or more of their dogs. But it's never on ALL the dogs. At least, not from what I've witnessed or heard from them.
> 
> Man...now I want some of that hog....darn you!!!


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Hehehe....
> 
> Live oaks, spanish moss, warm and balmy nights, little bonfire going and a pig on a spit....
> 
> ...


Ahhh, some of the many reasons I love Florida. People who aren't from around here (or haven't been here to the REAL parts of Florida) just don't understand! Glad I'm not the only one that enjoys those things and understands the ways of Florida's rugged scrub.

Yeah, that's how my family is (or at least the ones that will talk much about it). They pride themselves on getting the best, cleanest shots - just as your dad  Like you say, I hope it is still a code amongst hunters - it is around here. I hope it is everywhere else, too.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

O.K. then, next time I head down to Florida I know where to go to get some good roasted hog and company of like minded folk!  



Alexandria610 said:


> Ahhh, some of the many reasons I love Florida. People who aren't from around here (or haven't been here to the REAL parts of Florida) just don't understand! Glad I'm not the only one that enjoys those things and understands the ways of Florida's rugged scrub.
> 
> Yeah, that's how my family is (or at least the ones that will talk much about it). They pride themselves on getting the best, cleanest shots - just as your dad  Like you say, I hope it is still a code amongst hunters - it is around here. I hope it is everywhere else, too.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

chicagojosh said:


> thanks everyone for sharing! especially those who personally know the hog hunters
> 
> i forgot who now lol, but it was mentioned that GSD's aren't bred to be combatant. Did you mean just against other animals? clearly the SCH lines are combatant against a human assailant...


 
No German Shepherds are not bred to be combatant, a combatant dog in the sense of fighting an animal face to face, ever wonder why at Westminster they show the Terriers sort of facing off to get an alert stance and expression? It's because they are combatant, they are bred to be, they go into tight little holes and face off with whatever is at the bottom, it's a diferent type of combat, I have Shepherds and terriers at home on my little ranch, and the difference in how they find and attack vermin is huge, the terriers are obsessive killers, the canines of even the little JRT are nearly the same size as German Shepherds, its why the blood of terriers are used in so many hunting dogs, they are combatant killers that don't know how or when to stop.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

LaRen616 said:


> Rhodesians would be great dogs to use for hunting hogs! Fast, agile and strong. :wub:


I have a neighbor up here who uses them to kill Coyotes, they are gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Does anyone know what the term "gritty" refers to in description of these dogs. I was looking at ads and one dog was described "might be too gritty for some".

Just read about a dog described as "rough as a cob". Love it!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Samba said:


> Does anyone know what the term "gritty" refers to in description of these dogs. I was looking at ads and one dog was described "might be too gritty for some".
> 
> Just read about a dog described as "rough as a cob". Love it!


Gritty : John Wayne-like (True Grit).

I dunno, makes sense to me!


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

GSDs are not on "hog hunters" because they are on "K9 cops"


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lilie said:


> Gritty : John Wayne-like (True Grit).
> 
> I dunno, makes sense to me!


 
Lol !!! I would think maybe too feisty?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Samba said:


> Does anyone know what the term "gritty" refers to in description of these dogs. I was looking at ads and one dog was described "might be too gritty for some".
> 
> Just read about a dog described as "rough as a cob". Love it!





> From my experience most Catahoulas are medium range dogs, and can be pretty rough or "gritty", meaning some will try to catch even big boars.


Cur Dog History

That terrier info - LARHAGE - yes, these are why breed traits are so important (I think) to understand or at least be aware of. I have seen a lot of people with Terrier/mixes who are starting "go time" with another dog and they haven't a clue.


----------



## Jared (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello guys,
I'm writing from down here in Australia. The reason being is because I've been searching to see weather a GSD would suit pig hunting. I have always loved this breed. 
I found this thread and wanted to share a little. 
I know most Americans run two types of dogs when hunting pigs. A finder bailer, and a holder. 
I find it very interesting as we use dogs down here that are more multi purpose in the way that our dogs ( well the ones myself and mates use)
Are finder holders. 
So not only do they work out to kilometers away they will also stand there ground and hold the pigs in the one spot until we arrive. 

Boar Dogs with Hog dog action and huge boars
This site is very well used and has some info on the dogs we use. And equipment 
As you'll notice some fully trained dogs are selling between $1500 -$3000.

I run two dogs only and can catch up to 10 full size pigs in a cool night when they are fully fit.
There breeds are.. Rocky= bullmastiff x sharpie . 33kg working weight 
Bud. =. Australian bred paulsens bull Arab 40kg working weight

Our main style of hunting is driving country with the dogs on back of ute nosing the air until they pick scent. 
And walking think srubb running the ground.

Now to the question about GSD as hunting dog. I think they would be more then able. Most dogsout hunting dogs are a mix bred and are usually cheaper to buy then pure breds especially when you don't know if they will hunt from a young age.
most dog with the correct training and enough work would be more then capable. 
Of course each dog has its very own personality and not all will be cut out for the job.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The temperament of a dog bred to *herd*, which may include some gripping (but for a completely different purpose) and the temperament of a dog bred to catch and hold a hog are completely different. The sort of aggression of the two types, that which protects flock and handler vs that which goes looking for a fight with another animal and stays in the fight no matter what, are also very different.

Most hog hunters have 2 sets of dogs.. the hounds that track them and the "catch dogs" that trap and hold the hog. A GSD really isn't best suited for either of those. Hounds will track better, especially when working in packs, because it's what they've been bred for for generations. Bully breeds with catch better because it's what they've been bred for for generations. The GSD was never designed for either of those purposes and while sure there are no doubt some GSDs who could do this, they wouldn't be the best choice for a number of reasons. 

When their livelihood, and in some cases very life since hogs are dangerous, depends on the dogs they are going to get the dogs who are the best at this sort of work, have been bred for this sort of work, and which also happen to be cheaper and more readily available.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

BlackGSD said:


> If you had ever seen the difference between a breed bred for hunting hogs, and a GSD up close and personal, you would KNOW why they use the breeds they do.


I think even seeing the difference between a GSD and a working type of terrier, it should be pretty obvious how different the temperaments are, which should give you an idea of why different dogs are used...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I just noticed that the original thread is 2 years old and was just bumped today by a newbie.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey Jared would like too see some pics of your dogs. Sound sweet.

Are people saying a GSD can't catch a hog or what? 

I don't see why a GSD does not possess the power and the inclination to be a catch dog considering it is used as a catch dog for humans and prior to that to keep large flocks of sheep and cows in line. How hard is it for a couple of dogs to catch a pig?


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

When my father ran a hunting ranch they used pitts and hounds. The hound were used to track the scent. The pitts were armored up and sent in to attack the boar. It's a disgusting way to hunt and even with the armor the dogs would get tore up. They would often need stitches. 

I believe the above was only done when the hunters wanted to go in for a knife kill. You really don't need the dogs for a gun kill, but you would need to know how to hunt.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

MadLab said:


> How hard is it for a couple of dogs to catch a pig?


are you kidding? Wild Boar are very mean. They have very tough hides and their tusks are razor sharp. I've seen dogs get killed and more that I can count needed to get stitched up. I was always relived when the dogs came back unharmed or when all the dogs came back. The hounds never got hurt.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Jared said:


> I run two dogs only and can catch up to 10 full size pigs in a cool night when they are fully fit.


Night hunting is unlawful in California. It would make it easier though.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Still I think a few GSDs could catch a pig or at least track it and subdue it with a bit of schooling. I don't really see how the dogs breeding will effect how it hunts/tracks/catches as was mentioned up tread. To me the GSD's original breeding as in for schutzhund should present a dog which can catch it's dinner.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

MadLab said:


> Still I think a few GSDs could catch a pig or at least track it and subdue it with a bit of schooling. I don't really see how the dogs breeding will effect how it hunts/tracks/catches as was mentioned up tread. To me the GSD's original breeding as in for schutzhund should present a dog which can catch it's dinner.


My thoughts a GSD may be able to do it, but it has a larger body which provides a larger target for the boar and it's tusks. They will use the most efficient dog which was usually the pitts. 

I never cared for hunting with dogs, because they do get hurt more often than not. 

I persoanlly never did the hunting. I just saw and helped with the aftermath when they brought the dogs back.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

MadLab said:


> Still I think a few GSDs could catch a pig or at least track it and subdue it with a bit of schooling. I don't really see how the dogs breeding will effect how it hunts/tracks/catches as was mentioned up tread. To me the GSD's original breeding as in for schutzhund should present a dog which can catch it's dinner.


no way would I send a GSD against a feral hog. Track it? yes, you could probably train it to do that with no problem. Even then, though, you stand a good chance of losing your dog if the hog decides to turn and fight instead of run (especially see this with a sow and piglets). 

To be a "catch" dog, the dog has to willing to fight to the death - against an animal that can outweigh the dog, has tusks that slice like razorblades, hooves that can cut like knives as well as give serious body blows, all while having extremely tough hide that the dogs might barely make a mark on. The gameness and willingness to fight until it's last breath that pits and other fighting dogs were bred for generations to have are what makes them the desired catch dogs.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

The main prey for dogs, wolves, foxes and jackals always were small rodents and birds. That's why our dogs like balls, that's why they are digging our gardens, that's why they like catching flies. Small deer or wild goat is a very seldom catch. Big in size wolves of Canada bring their big prey to exhaustion during hunting, they weaken him before they confront the buffalo. It is not in nature of the boar to run away from the preditor. He takes chances and tries turning tables. So, the wild boar is an awkward prey. Stealing young piglets from under the nose of their furious mother is a very skillful job, if only young wolves were taught hunting pigs by their mother at all.
Human boar hunting for the dog is not different in any way than human giraffe hunting. Traditionally wild boar was hunted with huskies, but you can train GSD with same methods easily. The dog's task is to trace the boar and hold him in one spot with barking. It is a hard job for the single hunter on foot with a single dog to move through snow - and many give up. In addition: meat of wild boar is really nasty, chewy like a leather boot!


----------

